# Guerrilla Wildflower Planting Shotgun Shells



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

So I saw fellow in Sweden was looking at this, and knowing all the problems with anything like guns or ammo in?out of the EU. Being broke I had no funds to use to develope this idea so looked around. oess anyone have any experiance with Indegogo?
Thanks,
Dutch





http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/guerrilla-wildflower-planting-shotgun-shells/x/6208860


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like more of a novelty than a realistic approach.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh your right of course but how many wild ideas get popular.
Dutch


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

if you click through, they are expecting you to DONATE $1000 to get a box of shells to shoot. Just a money raising scam.

Some goof will fall for it, and get a ride on a unicorn as a "free gift" to seal the deal.....joe


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

At Tractor Supply I see deer plot "bombs" I don't know how they work, but I think you throw them on the ground and they bust open and plant the seed. Might be something like that would work for wild flower seed, too.


----------



## lextech (Feb 19, 2014)

You could just use regular shells, empty the pellets and replace it with the seeds of your choice.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Total overkill.

Poor seed density.

Better to just walk around spreading by hand.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've heard of guerrilla flower planters who live in the city. They sometimes use "bombs" made of clay with the seeds inside and lob them into vacant lots around the city.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

When you die and if you are cremated. You can have your ashes placed in shotgun shells. Your family then can shoot you into the ground, in the air or target practice with you for the last go around. More people would buy this than wild flower seed and it is a real service.


----------

